# Honey on tap



## t-willy (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure if this has been shared before, but I came across an interesting video on Youtube for a new extraction method. Does anyone have any thoughts? I think this would be great if it actually worked, but I'm still a little skeptical.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_pj4cz2VJM


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307501-Extractor-less-honey-by-quot-Honey-Flow-quot

Been quite the active thread..... read at your liesure


----------



## t-willy (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah, thank you! Will give it a read.


----------

